# Screen lock disabler



## Fallingwater (Feb 3, 2012)

As explained here, I'd like to change how my droid 2 global acts when the display goes dark - specifically, I want it to self-unlock when I push the power button without needing to drag the unlock icon on the screen. I was told to use an app, but not what app I need.
So what app do I need?


----------



## lennyjew (Jul 26, 2011)

Try an app called "No Lock"


----------



## DigitalDK (Jun 7, 2011)

Yep Lennyjew's got you covered. Great app for your purpose.


----------

